# Coping well with physical handicap



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Folks,
I've been watching this sweet bird for quite some time now (at least a year). He frequents our backyard & doesn't seem to be bothered in the least by his 'handicap'. 
He hops from one place to another, interacts with the other birds his size & generally appears to have a grand time.  
From what I can see, I would guess he was born with only one leg. I've never seen an inkling of another leg.

I've been able to get a few pictures but he is so fast they weren't real clear. I was just out changing the water & looked over to find him playing about with some other birds. I figured if I went to get the camera he would be gone by the time I got back outside, but decided to give it a go. Well, he was still there & I was able to get a pretty good picture.

I'm not sure what kind of bird he is but he sure seems to live life to it's fullest despite his handicap.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a sweetie. I am glad he is doing so good
It's amazing how they learn to adapt.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh Cindy,

What a cutie!  

I'm so glad you got a picture of him to share with us. That one leg SURE is long...and I bet it is strong having to carry all the weight.

Sending good thoughts and wishes his way.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It is absolutely amazing how some of these birds adapt so well due to their handicaps. It's a testament to their desire to survive.

That's a great picture you took.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

Aww, the poor little thing. I'm not sure what kind of bird it is but it's a good job he's got those long legs or leg. They are obviously meant to be good walkers and runners or generally good on the ground so this is probably why he is doing so well, even with the one leg.

Glad to hear that he/she is doing so well and that you've been able to observe him managing fine for a year


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I first spotted this fella in a tree outside our kitchen. He seemed to be having quite a time balancing on the limb. Well, now I know why. 

He's usually sighted standing on our mailbox, on the sidewalk, on the wall in the backyard & obviously on the lawn. He just bebops all over the place.  

I wish I had such energy.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks like quite the cutie!

If you are able to get other pictures, I can show them to Paul and I know he would be able to identify what kind of bird... 

At first, I thought you were talking about "Hopalong." He's still doing well?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Looks like quite the cutie!
> 
> *If you are able to get other pictures, I can show them to Paul and I know he would be able to identify what kind of bird*...
> 
> At first, I thought you were talking about *"Hopalong." He's still doing well*?


I guess that angle isn't the best for identification is it?  

Hopalong's doing great.  He was here this afternoon & joined in the 'community shower'.  
I tried to get a picture of him as well but he decided to stretch his wings just as I took the picture.  Will try again. 

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cindy,


Wow, what a coll little Bird...!


He makes having one Leg look rather sheek...! ( sheik?) however one spells it!)


Have you figured out what kind of Bird they are?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> Wow, what a coll little Bird...!
> 
> ...


I'm not good with identifying the 'little' birds Phil, but this guy pretty much hangs out with the ones like the one to the right of him in the picture. 
I'll have to look for the other pictures I took quite a while ago & hopefully the pose will be more identifiable.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, who knows, Cindy, I'll have Paul check your picture. He _may_ be able to identify...

Hi Phil...the word you are looking for is "chic."  We knew what you meant, tho...


----------



## Bird Nut (Dec 18, 2005)

*Hopalong*

Hi everyone,

First of all this is the "Paul" that mr. squeaks refers too. 

Hopalong didn't really give us a very good view of himself did he? But speaking from experience I know that most birds don't pose very well for the camera! He appears to possibly be a Mockingbird or a Curved-billed Thrasher. 

If other photos become available let me know or if you can provide a physical description (overall color, size, wing color especially when he's flyiing or just stretching, bill color and eye color) will help.

Paul a.k.a Bird Nut


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Paul...just wanted to welcome you to the group. You seem like a true "birder" for sure


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Bird Nut said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First of all this is the "Paul" that mr. squeaks refers too.
> 
> ...


Welcome Paul.  

  The picture isn't of Hopalong. 
Hopalong is a pigeon. Shi was just asking about him.  

Being given two possibilities to work with, I checked my North Americal Birds Encyclopedia & I would have to say it's probably a Curved-bill Thrasher.
Thanks.

Cindy


----------



## Bird Nut (Dec 18, 2005)

*Oops*



AZWhitefeather said:


> Welcome Paul.
> 
> The picture isn't of Hopalong.
> Hopalong is a pigeon. Shi was just asking about him.
> ...


Oops! Missed that one didn't I?


----------



## Bird Nut (Dec 18, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Paul...just wanted to welcome you to the group. You seem like a true "birder" for sure


A true birder describes me to a "T" even though most of my non-birding friends would tend to lean towards the bird nut label.  I'm always out with cameras and binoculars in hand chasing the birds in AZ (unless it's over 105 degrees). 

Paul


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Bird Nut said:


> *Oops! Missed that one didn't I*?


That's OK Paul. I just got a chuckle out of it, knowing how big Hopalong is compared to that little one.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Bird Nut said:


> A true birder describes me to a "T" even though most of my non-birding friends would tend to lean towards the bird nut label.
> 
> *I'm always out with cameras and binoculars in hand chasing the birds in AZ *(unless it's over 105 degrees).
> 
> Paul


WOW!! Doesn't that sound familiar?  
I don't venture very far though. Just my aviary & backyard.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, hey, hey! Hi Paul (a.k.a. "birdnut!") Sure saves a LOT of response time!

Sorry to "muddy" the issue, so to speak, bringing "Hopalong" into the mix.

"One leg" is another bird altogether! Glad you were able to identlfy him!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cindy,

Thank you for the picture of this sweet little bird. I needed that because of a hand problem that thought I was having. He and your discription of his mind set has made me change my attitude. 

Thanks, Today I won't be feeling a bit sorry for myself. 

Feather


----------

